# Presario 2500 memory questions



## KHPower (May 26, 2007)

I have this Compaq Presario 2500 laptop that has 2 dimms with 256 x 2 mb ddr pc 2700 currently installed. In the owners manual online it says it can handle up to 1 gb and 2100 speed.
My question is , would it be better to buy (2) 512 sticks to fill both dims or just buy (1) 1gb stick of pc 2700 ddr?

Also , I notice that this ddr laptop memory comes in speeds up to 3200. So being that memory will run at the speed the computer will handle would it be useless to get the 3200 sticks? Should I just get the 2700 speed because it is more available and because it will only run at 2100 speed anyway?

What would happen if I installed 1 gb in one dimm and 256 mb in the other?

I hope I explained this question good enough:wink:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

the owner's manual is telling you that your motherboard and bios will only recognize 1 gig of memory at the 2100 speed.
put in 1 gig of 2700 and see what happens, perhaps with a bios update, it will clock to 2700.


----------



## KHPower (May 26, 2007)

Great idea , I will update the bios to the current version. 

On my question about if I should just put 1 1gb stick or 2 512's?ray:


----------



## KHPower (May 26, 2007)

KHPower said:


> Great idea , I will update the bios to the current version.
> 
> On my question about if I should just put 1 1gb stick or 2 512's?ray:


?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I have the same Model and have checked the Compaq manual specs. It states clearly 1 gig in two slots at 512 per slot.


----------



## KHPower (May 26, 2007)

Great thankyou! I went out today(sale day) and office depot messed up in one of there flyers with a sale on notebook ddr. it was actually for desktop ddr but the manager let me get 2 512's of Kingston notebook. Before my purchase best buy matched Circuit citys 1 g of PNY but I plan on taking that back.

Also , the guy at CC told me that the computer could not handle 1 gig in 1 slot , I am not sure if thats true or not.


----------

